# Boobs - interactive



## udeveloper (Oct 5, 2012)

This is a live interactive wallpaper that no analogues in which the most lively girls that
as realistically as possible respond to touch on tits and butts.

This mega collection contains more than 25 of the sexiest and hottest girls all over the world, from the stars, models, and ending just coolest
Babes.

Main features:

------ Physics of response to touch implemented separately for each girl in details! -------
------ Great quality on all android devices! -------
------ Akselerometer. Shake the phone and you'll be pleasantly surprised! ------
------ Fully customization -------
------ App simply flies even on the weakest devices ------
------ Tab optimization! Works on any device ------
------ Do not be afraid for the life of your battery! -------

Support the project - If you like the program, do not forget to put your review;

Try and enjoy for free!

Google play : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hot.girls.boobs

APK: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43644128/boobs_1_1.apk

Youtube:


----------

